# Best private medical collage of Pakistan?



## mansoorkhan (Jan 12, 2011)

Asalam o alikum.

I will be trying for admissions in this july to November season.
can any one help me that which one is the best private medical collage of Pakistan except AKU.According to studies and atmosphere.

And what is the procedure to get admission in public sector medical collages of Punjab when you belong to other provinces.

#sorry#angry#shocked#shocked


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

mansoorkhan said:


> Asalam o alikum.
> 
> I will be trying for admissions in this july to November season.
> can any one help me that which one is the best private medical collage of Pakistan except AKU.According to studies and atmosphere.
> ...


Wa'alikum us Sallam!
After AKU, I'll only vote for Shifa college of medicine Islamabad, as they follow same system of medical education as that of AKU i.e problem based learning (pbl).
For getting into public medical colleges of punjab, I think it will only be possible if u'll apply on basis of reciprocal seats, consult the medical authority of your province in this regard.:happy:


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Problem based learning has become the new trend even in many government medical colleges. RMC has a strong PBL system in place as well, very small class sizes = good student to teacher ratio. It was implemented about 4 years ago with positive results.

As for the best "private medical college", Aga Khan is on another level really, I would not say it is the best college as for learning is concerned, but it does have the best facilities and guidance and their students have many opportunities and direction, especially after graduation.

Shifa is popular due to its location in Islamabad, and the good name the hospital affords it. Facilities are modern, as well as the student body. 

Due to lack of a grading system, it hard to grade "best" anymore, because it depends on what you are seeking. 

There are plenty of private colleges in Punjab which have soaked in many of the top professors from other public colleges and they could arguably be considered top par as well! But then again a visit might have you thinking otherwise, due to facilities etc. Some colleges with outdated facilities pump out the best doctors too.


----------



## mansoorkhan (Jan 12, 2011)

Brother what about foundation university islamabad


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Its just like CMH lahore> very good 1 . . 

both are run by retired military officials.


----------



## mansoorkhan (Jan 12, 2011)

does nust have reciprocal seats for other provinces ?
or all the students frm all over pakistan can apply


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

their is no restriction on applying NUST anywhere frm pakistan cuz itz 'national 

university' of sciences and technology, meant for all pakistaniz.


----------



## moiz... (Jan 23, 2011)

what is NUST and what are reciprocal seats ??


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

moiz... said:


> what is NUST and what are reciprocal seats ??


NUST is National University Of Science and technology!#yes 
For details visit site National University of Sciences & Technology


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to Central Park Medical College Central Park Medical College, they did pretty well in the first year UHS exams. Some private colleges in Punjab are doing better than the govt colleges, overall they have some high achievers but percentages are still not that high yet but its not bad either!

I'm sure some of these new private medical colleges that are trying to make a name for themselves will definitely be much better academically than Shifa. Won't mention Aga Khan, its on another league with all its resources


----------



## sumera (Oct 31, 2010)

*Please read the forum rules. Your post has been deleted due to poor spelling and grammar. Writing in shorthand is not allowed.

Thanks. -Moderators
*


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

I want to know top 10 private medical colleges of Pakistan.??If any one can tell that will be a great help.


----------



## AQ LAHORE (Jul 30, 2013)

Foundation University medical college is the best choice after AKU Karachi . its because of its hospital(1600 beds) plus its area (44 hecters) plus because of the enormous resourses provided by Fauji foundation.


----------

